# 69 GTO 455... Header Replacement?



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have what I believe to be stock headers on it now that are quite rusty and the passenger side has been flattened out due to to the car bottoming out at some point in time. It does have straight pipes from the headers back that looks to be new, so looking at replacing only the headers. The issue that I keep reading about it clearance with darn near ALL aftermarket headers (Doug, Hedman, hooker, etc.). Flowmaster was the one I read positive reviews on. Would you recommend purchasing an OEM product instead, and if so, can you please share where I can find them?

Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There were never tube headers, OEM, on a '64-74 GTO. What you have is some aftermarket company's product. Unless your street/strip Pontiac is making near 450 gross HP at the crank, and it truly needs tuned 4 tube headers, and you're willing to put up with the fit issues, leaks, etc, the engine combo will most likely be better off with cast iron RamAir manifolds. 

Max Performance and RARE, as well as Classics, all three companys produce a reproduction of the '68-70 Dport A body Ram Air manifold. The Max Performance and the RARE versions are avail with 2.45" outlets, a little larger than the stock 2.25" outlet original RA exhaust manifolds. Installing any cast iron exhaust manifold, it is advantageous to use a mandrel bent head pipe, versus a kinked muffler shop built head pipe.


----------



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey thanks a bunch, Pinion. This is my first old-school muscle car, so I am slowly learning.


----------

